# what type of air compressor



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Folks
I have just bought a new Binks HVLP conventional set up with the 1 gallon pressure pot, the two quart pot and the 1 quart pot. I will be running a 50ft air hose from ny trailer to the site where the paint pot is. What spec of air compressor do I need ?

Cheers


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The following link has a portable compressor that is similar to one I have. It allows 17 CFM, which is sufficient enough to spray from a two gallon pot. i do get a little pressure drop if I continuously spray for some time, but it pressurizes quick. Portable gas powered compressors will give you more CFM for spraying then electric I believe. http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SP...61&srccode=cii_13736960&cpncode=33-91891949-2


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

CApainter said:


> The following link has a portable compressor that is similar to one I have. It allows 17 CFM, which is sufficient enough to spray from a two gallon pot. i do get a little pressure drop if I continuously spray for some time, but it pressurizes quick. Portable gas powered compressors will give you more CFM for spraying then electric I believe. http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/SP...61&srccode=cii_13736960&cpncode=33-91891949-2


wow that thing is huge,333 lbs. good luck loading that thing into your van.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Convention and hvlp take a ton of air. Compressors that you can easily move need not apply. Some lvlp or reduced pressure guns can run on 8ish cfm's IIRC, but that still is a good size compressor.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Xmark said:


> wow that thing is huge,333 lbs. good luck loading that thing into your van.


The compressor stays in my truck, along with plenty of air line to reach where I have to. A compressor of this size also allow for the use of a needle gun and other pneumatic tools that require a steady supply of air.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Convention and hvlp take a ton of air. Compressors that you can easily move need not apply. Some lvlp or reduced pressure guns can run on 8ish cfm's IIRC, but that still is a good size compressor.


the new kremlin eos air assisted airless takes very little air. you can use a small compressor with that bad boy and get the best finish on the planet.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Aaa is nice for that reason (and others), still a place for other guns as well though.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Aaa is nice for that reason (and others), still a place for other guns as well though.


I'd love to own the 30-1 Kremlin but it is close to 4 grand. The heater option runs another $1500.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a CAT 14:1 and it is very nice for clears. I would like one for solid color as well at some point, maybe.


----------

